# the right to respond



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

hi all ,i see that you talked about Egyptian men in such a bad way_i am a woman_ and you described them with many,many bad words. is that the western manners ?, OK,why don't you give us the right to answer one of your visors said it is just closed why? because you have said all what you need .let me tell you that this behavior -if it exist by that way you said; is due to your films.yes your films that shows us ladies are drinking in bars and went home with the first man they can find- i am not talking about a specific nationality but this is what we see; and still see your films shows that you are a culture of sex. you do anything for sex and with anyone (i will be more polite and apologize for that words)but it is the true .another thing many countries especially Russia instead of sending us goods it sends brides yes they come here and search for any rich Egyptian man to marry and i have friends who their husbands was taken from their families just only for their visa. and if we are such a bad country why did you come and work here? leave that bad Egyptian men to that bad countries and to that bad governments ,if we are bad we at least never say bad words while eating your food and drinking your water and treated as citizens.
i wish that the topic wont be closed and if you are a good socity give us the right to reply or you want to kill the goat and you don't want it to feel pain...thanks


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, a "woman" would really blame the "films" for sure! WOW! Really! And not just that! But using that to justify why idiots are being idiots in here!

By the way folks, I'm George W. Bush :lol:


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

applepieg said:


> hi all ,i see that you talked about Egyptian men in such a bad way_i am a woman_ and you described them with many,many bad words. is that the western manners ?, OK,why don't you give us the right to answer one of your visors said it is just closed why? because you have said all what you need .let me tell you that this behavior -if it exist by that way you said; is due to your films.yes your films that shows us ladies are drinking in bars and went home with the first man they can find- i am not talking about a specific nationality but this is what we see; and still see your films shows that you are a culture of sex. you do anything for sex and with anyone (i will be more polite and apologize for that words)but it is the true .another thing many countries especially Russia instead of sending us goods it sends brides yes they come here and search for any rich Egyptian man to marry and i have friends who their husbands was taken from their families just only for their visa. and if we are such a bad country why did you come and work here? leave that bad Egyptian men to that bad countries and to that bad governments ,if we are bad we at least never say bad words while eating your food and drinking your water and treated as citizens.
> i wish that the topic wont be closed and if you are a good socity give us the right to reply or you want to kill the goat and you don't want it to feel pain...thanks


Applepieg, I get what you are saying. I, too, see many negative posts on here about egyptian men, but you know what? I just ignore them. Just to let you know, I am American and my husband is Egyptian. In my 11+ years with him, I have never once come across a bad situation with any egyptian. That doesn't mean that they don't happen, it just hasn't happened to me. 

Now, I don't like all the egyptian bashing either, but, things happen to people to make people have a bad impression about a group of people/culture/country. Though nothing has happened to me, I do believe the experiences that some people (women especially) have had here in the forum. You can't blame their impressions merely on tv. Do you think that back in their "home" country, there are shows showing Egyptian men in this bad way?? I can tell you from living my entire life back in the US the answer is no. They have come to have these impressions by experiencing them and living here. You can't just generalize an entire culture by what you see on tv. I get what you were trying to say, but it just doesn't work. 

Can you imagine what I went through in the US, married to an egyptian, muslim man, having the last name Hussein, after 9/11?? Stupid, ignorant comments by ignorant people, but guess what? I just let those people know how ignorant they were being and didn't let it bother me. Comments won't bother you unless you let them. 

Try not to be so sensitive to some of the things said on here. Do a few people ranting on a public forum really make any difference in your life? I think not. Like I said, I don't agree with what is said about egyptian men either, but I don't let it bother me. I know that my husband, father in law, brother in laws, and all of their extended family and friends are wonderful, respectful men. That is what I know, and that is how I choose to view the people of Egypt, men or women. Of course there are always "bad seeds", but as I said, I have not come across any and will not be changing my entire views on a country and their people even if I do come across one in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

I have got your point, I know that generalization is not fair but i used the same way of talking,but if you seek the truth ,yes your different nationalities) films and series is always talking about kill,crimes and sex maybe it our fault because our government choose the cheap films which uses these ideas just to sell..maybe .
I have to say that you are really brave to marry a Muslim after 9-11 but let me say that this is one of the benefits of 9-11 many people converted to Islam and started to understand what the real Islam is -this is not our subject -anyway i am so thankful for your words and it was an Arabic glow !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

More points Mr. deadguy...congratulations!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

By the way; George bosh is now in the history cesspool Mr. dead!!!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

applepieg said:


> hi all ,i see that you talked about Egyptian men in such a bad way_i am a woman_ and you described them with many,many bad words. is that the western manners ?, OK,why don't you give us the right to answer one of your visors said it is just closed why? because you have said all what you need .let me tell you that this behavior -if it exist by that way you said; is due to your films.yes your films that shows us ladies are drinking in bars and went home with the first man they can find- i am not talking about a specific nationality but this is what we see; and still see your films shows that you are a culture of sex. you do anything for sex and with anyone (i will be more polite and apologize for that words)but it is the true .another thing many countries especially Russia instead of sending us goods it sends brides yes they come here and search for any rich Egyptian man to marry and i have friends who their husbands was taken from their families just only for their visa. and if we are such a bad country why did you come and work here? leave that bad Egyptian men to that bad countries and to that bad governments ,if we are bad we at least never say bad words while eating your food and drinking your water and treated as citizens.
> i wish that the topic wont be closed and if you are a good socity give us the right to reply or you want to kill the goat and you don't want it to feel pain...thanks


Applepie,
I think you have just insulted Egyptian men greater than, and one has done on this forum. Are you saying that Egyptian men don't have the intelligence to be able to understand difference between what is fantasy(movies/tv/books) and what is real life?

But maybe your right, Spacetoon, reminds the childern every hour - "what you see on TV is not real life" maybe it should also be said on the adult/evening TV and at the movies too.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can no one tell the difference between movies and real life? 
How many movies show Arabs as terrorists?
I have never thought on meeting an Arab that he is a terrorist so why should anyone on meeting me think I am going to jump into bed with them?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

applepieg said:


> By the way; George bosh is now in the history cesspool Mr. dead!!!


Who's George BOsh?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

applepieg said:


> ..........................
> 
> this is one of the benefits of 9-11 many people converted to Islam and started to understand what the real Islam is -this is not our subject -anyway
> .........................


That just made me feel SICK, THOUSANDS of INNOCENT people died but it's still something that got "benefits"!!

It's kinda funny, in a real weird way, that you are the one complaining about showing "respect" to others while you have no respect what so ever for people's LIVES!!!!

That's what I hate the most about this sh!thole!!! HYPOCRISY and being a double standards creature!!!

I feel sorry for you and people who "think" the same way that you do!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

if i mistaken in bush try to see your topics by the way nothing called (am )it is I am Mr dead .now i see your salary is increasing and also I recognized that you are Christian
-no comment-
about films : we never seen your culture except from movies and your songs and i have to admit that it is our fault i think i have to write a topic about eastern manners and western manners but i wont because my time is precious i don't want to waste it with haters and with a (dead)afraid o lose his salary and its not an honor to be in that forum anymore.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

applepieg said:


> if i mistaken in bush try to see your topics by the way nothing called (am )it is I am Mr dead .now i see your salary is increasing and also I recognized that you are Christian
> -no comment-
> about films : we never seen your culture except from movies and your songs and i have to admit that it is our fault i think i have to write a topic about eastern manners and western manners but i wont because my time is precious i don't want to waste it with haters and with a (dead)afraid o lose his salary and its not an honor to be in that forum anymore.


As the childerns channel Spacetoons tell the young childern "what you see on TV is not real". As a teacher of childern I thought you of all people would have enough intelligence to understand this.

Speaking of men and manners, myself and my family were invited to a wedding at Logistic House(military) last Friday. I was the only westener there(2nd wedding I have attended at Logistic House, each time I get taken aside and questioned, ID copied etc cause I'm nonEgyptian) 

There was a belly dancer as part of the entertainment, and the behaviour of the young single men was terrible. I was embrassed as a man, at their behaviour. I wondered why she had 3 big guys with her. As soon as she started dancing I understood why, all the young single guys(25-30) rushed the dance floor phones in theirs hands busy taking photos, the big guys were there to keep the young guys back. Like they had never seen a women before, this is in front of their mothers, sisters, and Teta's. The belly dancer did 3 set's, each time they swarmed her like bees to a honey pot, between each set the boys would be comparing pic's and commenting on her _akbar bizzoos _ (big boobs). 

This behaviour wasn't just unquie to our wedding, Logistic House has 5 floors and a wedding was being held on each floor, at the wedding we attended there would be approx 300guests. Between one of the performances I checking on the childern who were playing in the foyer and on the stairs, and the belly dancer was performing at the wedding below same scene 20-30 desperate young guys mobbing the dance floor cameras out.

Next thing you will be saying the belly dancing is not part of your culture, but between each performance all the young girls got up and belly danced aged from toddlers up to the age 12 or so. They were very good, it wasn't their first time.
To me this behaviour was poor, desperate, but further backs up what other western girls/ladies say, and this in front of there families, mothers and sisters. Behaving like it was a stag nite or strip club.

I have been coming to Egypt for 10 years and still this place amazes/confuses me.

Do tell me about manners....


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

What's with the snide comment about NZ's "salary increasing"?

Reading her (angiepieg's) posts is like watching a car wreck happening, it's just in slow motion and nothing can be done to prevent the damage.

Therapy would be a good option to get rid of the latent hostility. Going back to university would do wonders as well--if she is, in fact, an English teacher (as she posted in the NZ forum), then why does she abuse the language so?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

applepieg said:


> if i mistaken in bush try to see your topics by the way nothing called (am )it is I am Mr dead .now i see your salary is increasing and also I recognized that you are Christian
> -no comment-
> about films : we never seen your culture except from movies and your songs and i have to admit that it is our fault i think i have to write a topic about eastern manners and western manners but i wont because my time is precious i don't want to waste it with haters and with a (dead)afraid o lose his salary and its not an honor to be in that forum anymore.






applepieg said:


> “by the way nothing called (am )it is I am”


??? Are you sure that you’re an ENGLISH TEACHER? Damn!! I won’t even go there! I’ll just enjoy watching LOL!

But what “salary”??? You been watching more movies or what?!!!

And the Christian part? Yea, I am a Christian, if you got a trouble with that?? Just live with it! Or do whatever suits you!! Or you wanna come and shoot me? May be there would be “benefits” coming out of that too??

And the films’ thing?? What kinda contradiction [email protected] was that?? You said


applepieg said:


> we never seen your culture except from movies and your songs


But still, you gave yourself the right to judge a culture that you never actually had any contact with except through TV!!!! In the mean while, you’re complaining about people’s opinions that are based on LIVING HERE FULL TIME!!! I only got two words for that! GROW UP!

And speaking of “manners”!!! You’re calling everyone a “hater” that doesn’t deserve your “precious” time to teach them about “manners” in here! What kinda joke was that??? An Eastern one????

I seriously doubt that you are a female, and I’m kinda sure that you’re not an “English teacher”, but considering how messed up the educational “system” in here is, I wouldn’t be surprised if you were an English teacher for real!!! God help the students! And hope they never learn how to make complete jokes out of themselves like you’re doing to yourself!

“People” like yourself are the ones making it Hell in here! So just slow down a bit, or quit talking like you give a sh!t about the country or how it “looks” for others!! It’s not that easy to buy that!!

And the “honor” of being a part of something??? That’s exactly how I feel about being Egyptian! Thanks to “people” like you!!!

God help the New Zealanders if you did make it there!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

applepieg said:


> if i mistaken in bush try to see your topics by the way nothing called (am )it is I am Mr dead .now i see your salary is increasing and also I recognized that you are Christian
> -no comment-
> about films : we never seen your culture except from movies and your songs and i have to admit that it is our fault i think i have to write a topic about eastern manners and western manners but i wont because my time is precious i don't want to waste it with haters and with a (dead)afraid o lose his salary and its not an honor to be in that forum anymore.


Most of your comments are offensive and have been responded to by others but on a flippant note since you are unable to distinguish between fact and fiction in films, I was wondering if you needed to be informed that the West hadn't been overrun by dinosaurs; New York hadn't been attacked by a giant gorilla; and we haven't been invaded by aliens on multiple occasions.

I was also wondering if I should be "judging" Egyptian society by the characters from the film The Yacoubian Building (Imārat Yaʿqūbīān)?!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Most of your comments are offensive and have been responded to by others but on a flippant note since you are unable to distinguish between fact and fiction in films, I was wondering if you needed to be informed that the West hadn't been overrun by dinosaurs; New York hadn't been attacked by a giant gorilla; and we haven't been invaded by aliens on multiple occasions.
> 
> I was also wondering if I should be "judging" Egyptian society by the characters from the film The Yacoubian Building (Imārat Yaʿqūbīān)?!


:clap2:

I have no further comment to make in this topic really, think all that needs to be said was said.

DG - If this "applepieg" is actually a teacher, then you would fly into the profession if you ever wanted to as your English skills are not even comparable.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Most of your comments are offensive and have been responded to by others but on a flippant note since you are unable to distinguish between fact and fiction in films, I was wondering if you needed to be informed that the West hadn't been overrun by dinosaurs; New York hadn't been attacked by a giant gorilla; and we haven't been invaded by aliens on multiple occasions.
> 
> I was also wondering if I should be "judging" Egyptian society by the characters from the film The Yacoubian Building (Imārat Yaʿqūbīān)?!


Actually the movie Yacoubian’s building is literally much better than real life! Real life in here is a complete joke which is NOT funny anymore! People are full of sh!t as you could see, but hypocrisy and people pretending to be others are making it harder to see what kinda sh!t exists here!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> :clap2:
> 
> I have no further comment to make in this topic really, think all that needs to be said was said.
> 
> DG - If this "applepieg" is actually a teacher, then you would fly into the profession if you ever wanted to as your English skills are not even comparable.


Don’t be surprised if she was a real English teacher for real! I’ve seen worse! But they never were THAT thick!

Thanks for the compliment though! But trust me, I can’t fly into any profession in here just like that, it’s all about the paperwork, and I don’t have the papers that “qualify” me to be an English teacher LOL!

I can’t even imagine myself teaching a bunch of Egyptian kids, kids are real pain in the @$$ in here, I’d probably end up in jail for killing couple of them in my first class, you've seen what the "teachers" are like so far, imagine how the kids are like and you wouldn't blame me for killing them :lol:


Imagine having to live among that kind of “people” full time and you’ll see how funny life is where I live :lol:


----------



## cinnamonroll (May 31, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> That just made me feel SICK, THOUSANDS of INNOCENT people died but it's still something that got "benefits"!!
> 
> It's kinda funny, in a real weird way, that you are the one complaining about showing "respect" to others while you have no respect what so ever for people's LIVES!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree. There are no benefits.

These people make Islam appear aggressive evil. Such as shame when there are so many Egyptians trying to make a good impression. Personally I have so far been treated (mostly) with respect and courtesy, as I would treat foreigners and new-comers in my country) 

Sadly, my best mate's uncle (who happened to be a devout Muslim) was killed in the 9/11 attack. I saw how heart broken her family were and it didn't make me want to convert to Islam. People who believe in any of these acts are despicable.

I hate to think what sort of moral standards (not to mention hellish grammar) are being imparted to this person's poor students!

It is very sad to think that this ignorant, narrow mindedness is being passed on. It's 2010, my dear. Time to update your perception.

And please stop watching porn.


----------

